# Books about getting a new sibling (via adoption)



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am currently being assessed for number 2. One of the questions my social worker has asked me to think about for next session is how I would prepare my 3 and a half year old boy (who is also adopted). C loves books and story time so I felt this may be one aspect. I wondered if anyone has any recommendations? (Or other general tips.)

Thanks, Kiz  x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/How-I-Became-Big-Brother/dp/1421898381/ref=pd_sim_14_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51z16t8p4lL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=113F1BDCEB8KZF4D4C2V

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0961187298?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creativeASIN=0961187298&linkCode=xm2&tag=creaafami0b-20


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just another thought, when we talked about this with a support SWer we came to the conclusion that doing more life story work with Bug would help him understand what was happening - in other words if he understands how he came to be our son, he'll understand a sibling better.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.

K  x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Another idea is to start planting the seed into daily life. Would not mention it too early as it can still take a while to get the match after approval, but maybe drip feed the idea of adopting a sibling. We used to briefly mention his new sister to make it more real. Did some role play of how he would feed her and cuddle her, but he stopped at the mention of smelly nappies  
Too much chat about her and he would switch off. Also went with him asking questions to take the opportunity to talk about it rather than talking about it all the time. 

"Where do you think your sister will sit at the table" "Muuuuummy! Is only one chair left so that one there"
"Hmm, I wonder if your sister likes chocolate?" "No Mummy she doesn't. But she likes ice cream!"  

We also used the book mentioned above How I became a big brother. Unfortunately I found there was not a great choice for those specific books out there, but this was sort of ok though not perfect iykwim.

Another thing we did was to let him be part of choosing things for her bedroom. We gave him choices and he picked the wallpaper (which was the one we actually preferred phew) and some pictures and a matching pillow. He saw a nice soft toy whilst we were in Mothercare and he said it would be perfect for her cotbed. It's still in there now and she loves it. He still mentions that it was lucky he saw it in the shops because she loves it so much.

All the best for your journey Kiz, exciting times ahead for all of you.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good stuff, there, I'm taking notes.... 

We also chat inconsequently about it....  "I wonder what your little brother or sister would like to eat?"  "Are there any toys you wouldn't want to share with little brother or little sister?"  But it's just random chat while we're doing other things, and we never push it.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure there's a 'nutmeg gets a sister' book, adoption specific but don't know how good it is. 😊


----------

